# "I'LL TIP YOU IN THE APP".. (1-STAR)



## aradagebeya

Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..

In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!

Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..

Thank you very much..


----------



## MoreTips

You sir are absolutely correct. That is the lowest of the low. If your not going to tip keep your mouth shut, lying to me about a tip is just so trashy. 4 star until it shows if it doesn't then 1 star. I am trying to think of a statement to say to riders upon hearing that, something that is humorous but at the same time a warning.
Like
wow thanks I appreciate it, I know you will do it, not like the last guy, he promised this big tip then never did lol, I took care of him though. I put a note in his account telling all the other Uber drivers.

It's to long but it would make them think twice. I'm really frustrated by this as it happened 3 times to me over 2 days last week. I was like WtF? (2on Lyft 1on Uber)


----------



## Johnny Driver

So far I had 2 promise tips and both did give tips on the app. I am batting 1000 right now. And both had been drinking and I thought they would forget but nope all good.


----------



## islanders88

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


hahah so true, real tippers usually dont say a thing about tips. A friend picked up a customer from airport. Helped her with heavy luggage. She was so happy that Uber finally allowed tipping in the app and she doesn't need to worry about giving drivers cash anymore. And guess what, to this day, no tip ever came thru in the app. Tells you how people take drivers for suckers.


----------



## aradagebeya

I picked up this one lady in San diego who was coming back from a charity gala, and she told me she had a very bad experience with her previous ride who took her to the event, very dirty car.. no AC.. the works.. and she called her hubby incensed like "WTF.. how come when he orders uber he gets nice fancy cars, and the only time she orders one, she gets this crap".. and he laughs saying "ohhh no, please dont tell me you ordered UberX?.... I only order Select or Black".. and he laughs at her, coz she wasnt aware there were other platforms... anyways she says she didn't want to "offend" the poor driver by cancelling it.. so she rode 30 minutes to downtown boiling inside & out.. makeup messed up and sweating like a modafudge...

Anyways to make the story short, she couldnt stop talking about how clean my car is and how great the AC feels bla bla bla for almost 10 minutes.. and I see she is going to the FANCY part of town.. (Rancho Santa fe).. and as i get close to her house, i see it is a gated community.. had to get a code to open the Hugee gate.. and lo & behold.. their house.. Lord have Mercy.. Very Very Big & Fancy... i mean in all honesty i dont think they sell a house like that for less than 4-5 Million Dollars.. and I've lived in diego for over 18 yrs..

Anyways, she said i totally made up for the previous ride, she is very very happy and then said, i heard my husband say i can give you a tip through the app.. i will make sure you are taken care of.. and jumps out of the car into her house while I figure out how to get out of the gated community maze i got in... Crazzzy!!! 

Anyways, it's been a week... and guess what????

TIPS?????

ZERO, ZILCH, NADA, NOTHING!!!!!! Not a single DIME..

I mean seriously folks... they have 3 chances to give you a tip (if they reallllllllly want)

1. Cash Tip
2. In-App tip (when they Rate you)
3. Option to Add a Tip on the Emailed receipt..

Trust me guys, if they "promise" to give you the tip via the app, and they dont, its not coz they forgot, or just plain "out of sight, out of mind" bullcrap.. (coz they are reminded atleast 2 times after the ride).. its coz they are CHEAP.. and internally they justify it by.. i aint gonna see him no more, so why bother.. I just wish somebody can give me a sarcastic/humorous phrase to respond to.. "I'll tip you in the app" coz 2 can play the game"..

My $0.02


----------



## KellyC

aradagebeya said:


> I picked up this one lady in San diego who was coming back from a charity gala, and she told me she had a very bad experience with her previous ride who took her to the event, very dirty car.. no AC.. the works.. and she called her hubby incensed like "WTF.. how come when he orders uber he gets nice fancy cars, and the only time she orders one, she gets this crap".. and he laughs saying "ohhh no, please dont tell me you ordered UberX?.... I only order Select or Black".. and he laughs at her, but she wasnt aware there were other platforms but didjt want to insult the driver by cancelling it.. so she rode 30 minutes to downtown boiling inside & out.. makeup messed up and sweating like a modafudge...
> 
> Anyways to make the story short, she couldnt stop talking about how clean my car is and how great the AC feels bla bla bla for almost 10 minutes.. and I see she is going to the FANCY part of town.. (Rancho Santa fe).. and as i get close to her house, i see it is a gated community.. had to get a code to open the Hugee gate.. and lo & behold.. their house.. Lord have Mercy.. Very Very Big & Fancy... i mean in all honesty i dont think they sell a house like that for less than 4-5 Million Dollars.. and I've lived in diego for over 18 yrs..
> 
> Anyways, she said i totally made up for the previous ride, she is very happy and then said, i heard my husband say i can give you a tip through the app.. i will make sure you are taken care of.. and guess what????
> 
> ZERO, ZILCH, NADA, NOTHING!!!!!! Not a Dime..
> 
> I mean nowadays, they have 3 chances to give you a tip (if they want)
> 
> 1. Cash Tip
> 2. In-App tip (when they rate you)
> 3. Option to Add a Tip on the Emailed receipt..
> 
> Trust me, if they "promise" to give you the tip via the app, and they dont, its not coz they forgot or just plain "out of sight, out of mind".. (coz they are reminded atleast 2 times after the ride).. its more like i aint gonna see him no more, so why bother.. and i now know how to play that game.
> 
> My $0.02


Lake of fire for all of these assholes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

5 day in a row now, with at least 1 pax saying they'll tip on the app....and nothing.
Drove taxi many years and we all know the "Don't worry, I'll take care of you" or "I ALWAYS tip my drivers" followed by the puzzled "I know I had a few bucks somewhere. Well, next time for sure."
Nothing new going on here.

Quote: I just wish somebody can give me a sarcastic/humorous phrase to respond to.. "I'll tip you in the app"
Response: That's Great, Thanks!! I'll change the 1* to a 5* when I see it.


----------



## kdyrpr

Right, and you get a 1 and no tip.


----------



## elelegido

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


Uber's made it very easy to go back and adjust a rider's rating after they bullshit you with ITYITA. Just a few clicks and a short sentence and it's done. Very streamlined, or seamless, as Uber would say.


----------



## steveK2016

elelegido said:


> Uber's made it very easy to go back and adjust a rider's rating after they bullshit you with ITYITA. Just a few clicks and a short sentence and it's done. Very streamlined, or seamless, as Uber would say.
> 
> View attachment 144725


I bet you that after a few of those support request, Uber probably flags your account. They may send you the email confirmation, but don't bother actually changing the rating. Especially those that methodically go through their entire pax list and changes all to 1 stars. You think Uber hasn't caught on to that?

Hell, at this point, I'd be willing to bet that they never change the rating they just send a fake automated reply to make you feel vindicated.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I have changed 2 so far to 1's and because I live in a smaller town and drive the same hours at night I get 30% of my riders in the same week, and because a 1 for a pax is much worse than on a driver who has many more ratings than any pax it shows up more dramatically. I got ride requests again from both of those 1's and they both had a dramatically lower rating than the last time I gave them a ride. So my guess is they were changed to a 1. And if I am right this also dispels the myth that when you give a pax a 1 rating you will not be sent a request from them again. But I thought I saw that is coming in the 180 days of change, didn't I?


----------



## elelegido

steveK2016 said:


> I bet you that after a few of those support request, Uber probably flags your account. They may send you the email confirmation, but don't bother actually changing the rating. Especially those that methodically go through their entire pax list and changes all to 1 stars. You think Uber hasn't caught on to that?


This has a hint of "everybody's out to get me" about it.

Anyway, at the end of the day, pax' ratings don't matter anyway. Telling Uber to change them can be just something to do to pass the time while waiting for a ping during the 3am dead hour.


----------



## steveK2016

elelegido said:


> This has a hint of "everybody's out to get me" about it.
> 
> Anyway, at the end of the day, pax' ratings don't matter anyway. Telling Uber to change them can be just something to do to pass the time while waiting for a ping during the 3am dead hour.


You really think uber doesnt have an algorithm that tracks this? They track everything, you can bet theyll notice drivers that habitually change a majority of their rides to 1 star.


----------



## kdyrpr

steveK2016 said:


> You really think uber doesnt have an algorithm that tracks this? They track everything, you can bet theyll notice drivers that habitually change a majority of their rides to 1 star.


The simple solution all around is to eliminate this option altogether. Should be rated when screen comes up and not have the ability to change for both driver and rider.


----------



## elelegido

steveK2016 said:


> You really think uber doesnt have an algorithm that tracks this? They track everything, you can bet theyll notice drivers that habitually change a majority of their rides to 1 star.


Who cares?


----------



## steveK2016

elelegido said:


> Who cares?


All the people spinnig their wheels thinking their getting vindication?


----------



## elelegido

steveK2016 said:


> All the people spinnig their wheels thinking their getting vindication?


Give it rest, fella. Find something important to care about


----------



## TedInTampa

14 alterations to star ratings since I started, all quick easy and a thank you from support.


----------



## Woohaa

Depends on the person. Picked up a guy in Hollywood who said he tips. Pretty weird thing to bring up right? But sure enough the guy left a nice sized tip in app.


----------



## PepeLePiu

I never expect a tip so I rate the riders according to the trip experience. But I do make an exception on the people that promise a tip on the app and 2 days later still doesn't show up. They automatically get 3 stars, if I see a tip show up later I change it to 5, I try my best not to downrate pax after the initial rating is been given.
I still get more cash tips than in-app tips, but some of my regulars that I know they are good tippers now instead of the 5 or 10 bucks they only give 1 or 2. Last week I only got $36.00 in tips (cash and in-App) in 42 trips when my usual was above $50.00


----------



## Nick781

I had one lady who promised a tip and didn't have cash and she did. We had a great connection though.


----------



## guber8827

I get the whole no tipping thing sucks, but does the rating really supposed to reflect that ? I've come to expect people NOT to tip already so anytime I get one its pleasant surprise.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I have repeat riders that never tip nor leave feedback but I like them because they are dependable several times a week riders that never complain. Steady and safe money.


----------



## goneubering

islanders88 said:


> hahah so true, real tippers usually dont say a thing about tips. A friend picked up a customer from airport. Helped her with heavy luggage. She was so happy that Uber finally allowed tipping in the app and she doesn't need to worry about giving drivers cash anymore. And guess what, to this day, no tip ever came thru in the app. Tells you how people take drivers for suckers.


I agree. The vast majority of my real tippers never mentioned it. They just did it.


----------



## goneubering

I've had three riders say this. Two tips came through and I suspect the third guy changed his mind after I dropped him off. He didn't look like he had much money.


----------



## SecondChances

Just had this lady told me to same thing days ago...never tip. I mean I don't expect people to tip but I do get around 10-20% of my PAX to tip...but why the **** do people do this shit...they just bring it up too she was all like "oooh they go t tipping in the app now imma def tip you...." WHY *****? why? just leave idgaf about a tip. why with the false hope. so aggrovating.


----------



## roadman

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


Little do you know they are tipping but due to a glitch always in their favor, uber is keeping the tip money.


----------



## DCNewbie17

I have always tipped on app only which is partially why I've always rode Lyft exclusively. I love the convenience and tip $2-5 (though I tipped $7 last weekend for a driver who went above and beyond to make a ferry for me).


----------



## goneubering

I've now had four riders say they would tip through the app. Three followed through on their promise which makes me confident that this feature does work correctly. I think the fourth guy flaked.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I had one 3 days ago say he would but didn't.


----------



## DCNewbie17

I had two this evening say they would tip in the app back to back. One did, one didnt. I was about to contact Uber because the first rider ended the trip early by accident but said she would tip the amount so that I would get paid. Sure enough, a $13 tip appeared plus the $5 that Uber paid me. Uber quoted her $12 and change for the ride. The next rider and I had a great conversation and then he said he would tip and didnt. I ended up turning off the app and heading to meet friends after.


----------



## goneubering

DCNewbie17 said:


> I had two this evening say they would tip in the app back to back. One did, one didnt. I was about to contact Uber because the first rider ended the trip early by accident but said she would tip the amount so that I would get paid. Sure enough, a $13 tip appeared plus the $5 that Uber paid me. Uber quoted her $12 and change for the ride. The next rider and I had a great conversation and then he said he would tip and didnt. I ended up turning off the app and heading to meet friends after.


Sometimes a tip shows up the next day.


----------



## joebo1963

DCNewbie17 said:


> I had two this evening say they would tip in the app back to back. One did, one didnt. I was about to contact Uber because the first rider ended the trip early by accident but said she would tip the amount so that I would get paid. Sure enough, a $13 tip appeared plus the $5 that Uber paid me. Uber quoted her $12 and change for the ride. The next rider and I had a great conversation and then he said he would tip and didnt. I ended up turning off the app and heading to meet friends after.


wait 24 to 48 hrs...then re-rate the passenger, it just takes minute....95% of people that want to tip tip within the first 24 hours.....


----------



## secretlurker

joebo1963 said:


> wait 24 to 48 hrs...then re-rate the passenger, it just takes minute....95% of people that want to tip tip within the


Um, I almost always tip. I have always left 5 star unless driver really bad. HOWEVER, I do not read my receipts, unless strange charge, and once I leave the app at beginning of ride, there is no prompt to tip or rate (surprise).

So, my tip can be 5 days later. Listening to this, makes me want to change my ways.


----------



## jfinks

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


Yup, I had a guy say he would tip me in the app 2 nights ago. I assume so I would throw a 5 star which I did at the time. No tip so far so today changed rating to 2 star. It was a min fare so a tip would have been great. If it was an average to longer trip I wouldn't have changed it. The satisfying part for a driver is a low rating affects a rider 20x more than most riders. Drivers usually have enough trips to buffer out a bs 1 or 2 star. Most riders just uber on occasion.

Telling me you are going to tip and don't is much worse than just not tipping at all.



secretlurker said:


> Um, I almost always tip. I have always left 5 star unless driver really bad. HOWEVER, I do not read my receipts, unless strange charge, and once I leave the app at beginning of ride, there is no prompt to tip or rate (surprise).
> 
> So, my tip can be 5 days later. Listening to this, makes me want to change my ways.


Why would you wait 5 days? You are long forgotten as a rider by then.


----------



## secretlurker

jfinks said:


> Yup, I had a guy say he would tip me in the app 2 nights ago. I assume so I would throw a 5 star which I did at the time. No tip so far so today changed rating to 2 star. It was a min fare so a tip would have been great. If it was an average to longer trip I wouldn't have changed it. The satisfying part for a driver is a low rating affects a rider 20x more than most riders. Drivers usually have enough trips to buffer out a bs 1 or 2 star. Most riders just uber on occasion.
> 
> Telling me you are going to tip and don't is much worse than just not tipping at all.
> 
> Why would you wait 5 days? You are long forgotten as a rider by then.


Because I only use uber occasionally, why would I try to remember drivers in large city like Seattle? You get me home, not a minimum, I don't use pool, I will rate you when I need my next ride. I have used uber since it was $5 trips, no flat fares, fees, etc. Uber is for travel, not a social experience, so I only open app when I need to book from a no parking area. Geez.


----------



## jfinks

Because drivers are providing a great cheaper option. Tip or face the wrath on 2 or less stars. Uber is for travel for you maybe, but for the driver it is how they make full or part of their living. Quit taking advantage of drivers and tip. 

I find it pathetic that riders will tip cab drivers that charge over 2x what the uber driver is getting and they tip the cab driver but not the uber driver. Sad state of ride share this has become.


----------



## secretlurker

jfinks said:


> Because drivers are providing a great cheaper option. Tip or face the wrath on 2 or less stars. Uber is for travel for you maybe, but for the driver it is how they make full or part of their living. Quit taking advantage of drivers and tip.
> 
> I find it pathetic that riders will tip cab drivers that charge over 2x what the uber driver is getting and they tip the cab driver but not the uber driver. Sad state of ride share this has become.


Where did you miss the fact that I do tip? Like to rile people up much?


----------



## MoreTips

secretlurker said:


> Where did you miss the fact that I do tip? Like to rile people up much?


Thank you for being a passenger that has the manners to show gratitude for a driver providing a service at a discount price. Trust me you probably are a respectful rider and that tip you give rather immediately following or days later is appreciated greatly by your drivers. Those tips are more important than ever especially now with Uber basically keeping half what the passenger pays.


----------



## Jufkii

Only thing worse is a fellow Uber driver as a rider saying they will tip but don't. 
I had one awhile back. 
1 Starred him of course and positive I got a retaliatory 1 from him in return.
So it goes.


----------



## Randompax1

Wow. The mentality in this thread is disturbing to read. Before Uber implement the tip in app, I can only tip if I have the cash in my wallet and only if I have the proper amount so most of the time, it ended up being improper amounts and usually too low due to not having change. Not only that I can't get that reimbursed by my employer. Now I find myself doing it more and more properly. Yes cash is king but it is not convenient.


----------



## HDET

I so so so agree with you ! Those tip on app's promises are 90% lies! Some of them give me not professional comments and 1 star just because I reminder them about tipping . So What is the mean ? We Uber drivers are born to be slaves who can't request tip ? We are not service guys ? We are not offering same service like taxis ? Dare them try not tip Taxi ? Taxi driver won't even let them leave !


----------



## Uberfunitis

Why say you will tip and than not, just say nothing about a tip and get out and be done. The majority of passengers do not tip me nor even talk about a tip they usually say something like thanks for the ride and get out and are done.


----------



## DRider85

I tell my fellow Seattle drivers I'll tip them in the app and I do. Problem is, sometimes told don't show right away. I know that cuz when I get tips they aren't always instant.


----------



## goneubering

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


I've had the opposite results. 80% do tip when they say they will.


----------



## mystic love

aradagebeya said:


> I just wish somebody can give me a sarcastic/humorous phrase to respond to.. "I'll tip you in the app" coz 2 can play the game"


Tell them "if only I ever get a $1 for every time I hear that line, I can retire already."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

This is the same basic lie as "I'll take care of you, don't worry"

Sure they make a vague promise of a huge tip, but at the end of the ride... 10% if your lucky... maybe rounding up $17 up to $20.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Two things: 

I don't rate based on tips UNLESS you open your trap and say you'll tip me. Roughly half do and half don't. If you say you are going to tip me and don't I will go back and rerate 1 star for being a liar. Which brings us to number 2:

If you put in your rerate request "didn't tip" as a reason, I read somewhere that they will flag those and actually send you a warning if you do it more than a few times. I always put something like passenger was watching me rate so couldn't rate them honestly in their presence.


----------



## goneubering

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is the same basic lie as "I'll take care of you, don't worry"
> 
> Sure they make a vague promise of a huge tip, but at the end of the ride... 10% if your lucky... maybe rounding up $17 up to $20.


When I hear them say "Don't Worry" that's when I worry!!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

goneubering said:


> When I hear them say "Don't Worry" that's when I worry!!!!


The three great questions of being a taxi driver...

You called a cab... Will you be there and still want/need a ride when I arrive?

Will you actually tip me? (with or without promising to)

What do you mean by just up the road? (uber drivers won't get this one) {just up the road can be everything between 1000 feet and 15 MILES}


----------



## mystic love

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you say you are going to tip me and don't I will go back and rerate 1 star for being a liar. Which brings us to number 2:
> 
> If you put in your rerate request "didn't tip" as a reason, I read somewhere that they will flag those and actually send you a warning if you do it more than a few times. I always put something like passenger was watching me rate so couldn't rate them honestly in their presence.


When I rerate pax...it never ask me to provide a reason whatsoever...just put "1" and that's it.


----------



## Johnny Driver

mystic love said:


> When I rerate pax...it never ask me to provide a reason whatsoever...just put "1" and that's it.


It always asks for a reason on my rerates.


----------



## mystic love

Johnny Driver said:


> It always asks for a reason on my rerates.


I am from Canada...maybe that's why


----------



## MoreTips

The past week when I have rerated a pax it doesn't ask for a reason. Before it always did, maybe they changed it. I just got the newest app update today so who knows what it will be like now.


----------



## UberXterra

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


I get the same horsesh**t I had one the other night saying how well he tips and he takes care of people I even stopped at the store for him and he didn't tip me anything but it's all good I live in a small town and I will probably pick him up again and he will get a one star for sure..anyone use a tip jar if so I would like to hear some feedback..thank you


----------



## dlearl476

steveK2016 said:


> You really think uber doesnt have an algorithm that tracks this? They track everything, you can bet theyll notice drivers that habitually change a majority of their rides to 1 star.


I go the other way. I never rate anyone above a 4 unless they tip. If they tip in the app, I adjust it to a 5.

Several weeks ago I was driving in Park City. Woman drops a drop pin 1/4 mile away from where she is. Makes it my fault because she can't explain where to find her. (If she'd put in THE NAME of the shop where she was, I would have driven right to it.)

I pull up, she's on the phone. She pushes the Mother of All Stollers to the back of my SUV, grabs her kid and gets in the car. Takes me three tries to get this ****ing Baby Titanic loaded. Talks on her phone the whole way to her hotel about some million dollar soirée she went to in NYC. I drop her at her $800-$3500/night hotel, get her stroller out, and she walks away, still talking on the phone.

$12.00 ride. Zero tip. I wish I'd have known you could adjust ratings then, I'd have given her a ****ing zero.


----------



## mystic love

dlearl476 said:


> I go the other way. I never rate anyone above a 4 unless they tip. If they tip in the app, I adjust it to a 5.
> 
> Several weeks ago I was driving in Park City. Woman drops a drop pin 1/4 mile away from where she is. Makes it my fault because she can't explain where to find her. (If she'd put in THE NAME of the shop where she was, I would have driven right to it.)
> 
> I pull up, she's on the phone. She pushes the Mother of All Stollers to the back of my SUV, grabs her kid and gets in the car. Takes me three tries to get this &%[email protected]!*ing Baby Titanic loaded. Talks on her phone the whole way to her hotel about some million dollar soirée she went to in NYC. I drop her at her $800-$3500/night hotel, get her stroller out, and she walks away, still talking on the phone.
> 
> $12.00 ride. Zero tip. I wish I'd have known you could adjust ratings then, I'd have given her a &%[email protected]!*ing zero.


You can still go back and rerate her a 1* if you remember the date and time


----------



## dlearl476

mystic love said:


> You can still go back and rerate her a 1* if you remember the date and time


I thought about it, but for some crazy reason I took four rides to that hotel that day from "downtown" PC and I'd hate to de-rate the wrong person. Water under the bridge.


----------



## jfinks

dlearl476 said:


> I thought about it, but for some crazy reason I took four rides to that hotel that day from "downtown" PC and I'd hate to de-rate the wrong person. Water under the bridge.


I derate all to a 2. Shotgun approach. There is a Lawyer lady I gave a ride to a week or so ago. I waited five days for the tip she said she would give and nothing.

See what happens is the riders know they should tip and they don't want to feel like a schmuck when getting out of the car, so they say they will tip in the app. So after that they either forget or never intended to tip in the first place. It is probably a combination of both, but an email is sent and it is very easy to tip.


----------



## FoxFire

I'm in my 3rd week of driving and I've noticed this as well. The vast majority of those who make the claim that they will "Tip me in the app" (I'd say 80% to 90%), never follow through on tipping. Of course most people do not make the claim that they will. Nevertheless, I'm much more incensed at those riders who feel the need to claim they will tip me in the app, only to not then do so.

As such I've begun to take note of which fares those were. I give pretty much every rider 5 stars unless they do something terrible. Now I will keep track of which one's told me they will tip me in the app, and then fail to do so after 2 or 3 days. Those riders will have their 5-star rating by me reduced to a 3.



Jufkii said:


> Only thing worse is a fellow Uber driver as a rider saying they will tip but don't.
> I had one awhile back.
> 1 Starred him of course and positive I got a retaliatory 1 from him in return.
> So it goes.


I just had a fellow Uber driver who got a ride from me. He told me he would tip me in the app. Guess what....? He actually did! $5 tip.

I didn't really expect him to flake on it like most other riders do. But if he had I would have been seriously disappointed.



HDET said:


> I so so so agree with you ! Those tip on app's promises are 90% lies! Some of them give me not professional comments and 1 star just because I reminder them about tipping . So What is the mean ? We Uber drivers are born to be slaves who can't request tip ? We are not service guys ? We are not offering same service like taxis ? Dare them try not tip Taxi ? Taxi driver won't even let them leave !


You know what's the most f*** up? I've had several passengers, who'd gone on to praise me as a driver as well as my newer neat and clean (and pleasant smelling) car, but also told me how much better Uber is than taking a taxi. That they'd have to wait MUCH longer for a taxi to arrive, they would pay more than twice the price, they'd get a crappy dirty older car with some guy who barely speaks English and drives very recklessly, and then (some of these passengers have noted) they would also have to TIP the driver! Yeah! Can you believe it! Ha!

So... they were culturally aware that you are supposed to Tip your taxi driver. Everyone knows you tip the taxi driver, just like everyone knows you tip the pizza/food delivery guy.

So did these people tip, who extolled the beauty and wonder of Uber and how much money they were saving? Not a single one of them tipped, despite leaving 5 star reviews.

The cultural awareness NOW apparently, is that you do NOT tip the Uber driver. Despite even realizing how much money you are saving by not taking a taxi and realizing that you would normally tip your taxi driver despite having paid much more.

Having done Uber Eats twice now, for crappy low delivery fees, apparently Uber wants to change the cultural understanding that you tip the delivery guy. Neither UberEats customer tipped me, and one of them put me through a lot of trouble by initially putting their delivery address in wrong.


----------



## Rat

Johnny Driver said:


> I have changed 2 so far to 1's and because I live in a smaller town and drive the same hours at night I get 30% of my riders in the same week, and because a 1 for a pax is much worse than on a driver who has many more ratings than any pax it shows up more dramatically. I got ride requests again from both of those 1's and they both had a dramatically lower rating than the last time I gave them a ride. So my guess is they were changed to a 1. And if I am right this also dispels the myth that when you give a pax a 1 rating you will not be sent a request from them again. But I thought I saw that is coming in the 180 days of change, didn't I?


How is a one star worse for a pax than a driver? A driver gets deactivated at 4.6. A pax can be a 1.0 and doesn't get deactivated nor does it mean they won't get a ride. Very few drivers look at pax ratings before accepting a trip.


----------



## Johnny Driver

Rat said:


> How is a one star worse for a pax than a driver? A driver gets deactivated at 4.6. A pax can be a 1.0 and doesn't get deactivated nor does it mean they won't get a ride. Very few drivers look at pax ratings before accepting a trip.


I look at ratings every time and won't pick up anyone under 4.70. After 1 am I up that to 4.85 and also after 12:01 am I discriminate on areas I won't pick up in, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## jfinks

Johnny Driver said:


> I look at ratings every time and won't pick up anyone under 4.70. After 1 am I up that to 4.85 and also after 12:01 am I discriminate on areas I won't pick up in, but that's just me I guess.


I picked up a 4.17 the other night. It went fine. I usually don't though but was way up north of town and was hoping for a ride back south. After a first trip for the rider to a Western Union, I got the second trip for this same guy going south.



Rat said:


> How is a one star worse for a pax than a driver? A driver gets deactivated at 4.6. A pax can be a 1.0 and doesn't get deactivated nor does it mean they won't get a ride. Very few drivers look at pax ratings before accepting a trip.


Really rider ratings can vary wildly because they usually don't have a lot of rides compared to drivers. A 5 and 2 4s can bring a rider really low to start. Things have to go really bad for most drivers to rate below 5 stars.


----------



## Johnny Driver

jfinks said:


> Things have to go really bad for most drivers to rate below 5 stars.


This hasn't been my experience so far not the hours I work and with the intoxicated people I haul around. They hand out 3's and 4's if your not willing go through the taco bell line at 1:30 am for 30-45 minutes, if you won't let them smoke in the car or pack 5 pax's in the car at a time. But in my smallish town that will be the last ride they get from me I have a growing list of these pax's in my town. And after about 3am-5:30am and during the week sometimes 1am-6am I am the only uber in town most of the time. My cancellation rate and acceptance rate is getting bad.


----------



## jfinks

I don't mind hitting the Taco Bell for them if the line is short, but if the line is long I explain to them that I can't wait that long. Generally they understand. If I picked them up ina 3x-4x surge zone and they have a long trip I might wait some in line. But I also say no eating in car so their food might get cold. I usually suggest getting something to eat closer to their destination.


----------



## Oliver4everYNG

Probably they were students?


----------



## jfinks

1 star is a little harsh for not tipping, maybe 3 or 4. But if you say you are gonna a tip and you don't that is a 2 or maybe a 1.

It comes down to this, people know that they should tip now and they don't want to feel like a schmuck in your presence so they say they will tip in app. Once they leave your car they know they will likely never see you again so they just skip the tip. As a rider it is better to just not say anything, cause I remember those that say they will tip and don't way more than those that just don't tip at all. I will go back and find you in 3-4 days and re rate for lying.


----------



## jfinks

Ya everyone should tip. And the more riders the more they should tip. 4 riders for any distance should be a $1 each. 1-2 bucks for a single rider is fine for most trips. 2-3x surge trips I don't care if they tip or not. 

I've had a few riders ask me about tips and I explain that most riders tip cab drivers that cost over 2 times an uber most of the time. It really is Ubers fault for getting it into riders head from the start that tips are included. This is slowly fading as I am seeing more and more tips lately.


----------



## MoreTips

When a rider ask "how is it to drive Uber?" Or "Do you make pretty good money doing this?" I have Lately been straight up telling them that it all depends on the tips. I tell the rider if it's a short ride Ubers already taking half the fare so without a tip drivers can very well lose money when everything is considered. Longer rides are a little better but we are just like waitresses tips are heavily relied on to survive.

Guess what, they probably won't ask another driver that question. 4 out of the 5 so far have made sure to tip and what's funny is they will have cash amazingly, and 1 sat in the car and tipped through the app before leaving. Lol don't miss your next opportunity to try this.


----------



## jlong105

kdyrpr said:


> The simple solution all around is to eliminate this option altogether. Should be rated when screen comes up and not have the ability to change for both driver and rider.


I agree with this until you, or the next passenger, finds trash they left behind or crammed into a cupholder. Then you would have no recourse. They should not get more than one option as their business is complete. They should be required to leave feedback within 15 minutes and before another trip.

I am not seeing the downside for the passenger getting a 1 star. Uber keeps ants in plenty of supply. The passengers will be picked up even if they manage to get a 2 star rating. Newbies don't look at the rating. Newbies also try to kiss more ass and give water, mints and handjobs in order to get or keep the 5 star rating. The low rated passenger in effect gets more asskissing, a 5 star rating from the newbie, and still doesn't tip because the newbie says "tipping is appreciated, but I don't do this for tips."


----------



## defcon888

islanders88 said:


> hahah so true, real tippers usually dont say a thing about tips. A friend picked up a customer from airport. Helped her with heavy luggage. She was so happy that Uber finally allowed tipping in the app and she doesn't need to worry about giving drivers cash anymore. And guess what, to this day, no tip ever came thru in the app. Tells you how people take drivers for suckers.


That does aggravate me as well. I give them a nice service....friendly conversation, help them with their bag if necessary....and nothing. One lady did give me $2.00 cash...she was such an awesome lady as well....a grandmotherly type. I don't go out of my way to be something I am not...I am a nice person that likes to talk...if I get a tip....great...if not.....eh, it's ok. I would think that in the Bay area where I drive, these riders can see that we are stuck in traffic and I am doing my best to get them to their destination as quick as possible....you would think they would throw a buck or 2. Had one guy from Australia...we talked the whole time...he gave me a $3.00 and another guy from Germany gave me $5.00 on a 5 mile trip.

In the bay area where I drive, the riders you would think would be grateful to give a tip. The BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) isn't bad, but it can take over 90 mins. to get to SFO airport...with Uber, half that time....and they are in a safe environment in a clean car instead of train cars that smell like pee or sweat and frequently there are robberies. It would be nice to be recognized for that effort. I have had many riders say "It was nice to see you at a 5 star"......but after the ride....they don't give a tip.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

MoreTips said:


> When a rider ask "how is it to drive Uber?" Or "Do you make pretty good money doing this?" I have Lately been straight up telling them that it all depends on the tips. I tell the rider if it's a short ride Ubers already taking half the fare so without a tip drivers can very well lose money when everything is considered. Longer rides are a little better but we are just like waitresses tips are heavily relied on to survive.
> 
> Guess what, they probably won't ask another driver that question. 4 out of the 5 so far have made sure to tip and what's funny is they will have cash amazingly, and 1 sat in the car and tipped through the app before leaving. Lol don't miss your next opportunity to try this.


I say the same thing!! Yes, than tip and yes, cash... Riders need to be taught and expected to tip us...


----------



## Julescase

MoreTips said:


> You sir are absolutely correct. That is the lowest of the low. If your not going to tip keep your mouth shut, lying to me about a tip is just so trashy. 4 star until it shows if it doesn't then 1 star. I am trying to think of a statement to say to riders upon hearing that, something that is humorous but at the same time a warning.
> Like
> wow thanks I appreciate it, I know you will do it, not like the last guy, he promised this big tip then never did lol, I took care of him though. I put a note in his account telling all the other Uber drivers.
> 
> It's to long but it would make them think twice. I'm really frustrated by this as it happened 3 times to me over 2 days last week. I was like WtF? (2on Lyft 1on Uber)


I know this is an old comment, but I think I've got a good response. When "I'll tip you in the app" is said by pax, I say "aaahhhhh! The old "I'll tip you in the app " promise! If I had $5 for every time I've heard that, I'd have about $500!" Then I smile or laugh, to show I'm joking (but not).

I want something that's going to shame them into tipping but sounds light-hearted and not as full of hatred as what I'm really feeling.



secretlurker said:


> Um, I almost always tip. I have always left 5 star unless driver really bad. HOWEVER, I do not read my receipts, unless strange charge, and once I leave the app at beginning of ride, there is no prompt to tip or rate (surprise).
> 
> So, my tip can be 5 days later. Listening to this, makes me want to change my ways.


If only all pax were like you!


----------



## Drew1986

I'm pretty sure with the ability to tip on the app everyone who drives enough will hear that from a customer. Of course that doesn't mean they actually do tip. I've had three in the last week tell me they will tip but no tip shows up.


----------



## Dallas Uber

Then change their rating after you see no tip on the app.. Oh wait...


----------



## Drago619

Imagine hearing them say that back when it wasnt even an option..


----------



## Drew1986

Drago619 said:


> Imagine hearing them say that back when it wasnt even an option..


Well at least you knew then it was BS.


----------



## HeavyTraffic

If someone tells me this, it's an automatic 4 star (at most) unless they show me they have done it in the app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

A tip sign might help


----------



## Bpr2

The Gift of Fish said:


> A tip sign might help
> 
> View attachment 170943


Oh I'm sure some snowflake would report that as a threat


----------



## sidemouse

Bpr2 said:


> Oh I'm sure some snowflake would report that as a threat


You can call me any number of names you like but as a passenger I would certainly fail to see the humor in it.


----------



## IERide

MoreTips said:


> I put a note in his account telling all the other Uber drivers.


Please tell us how you did that


----------



## MoreTips

IERide said:


> Please tell us how you did that


Read the entire message, it's about rider persuading, or to coerce them into following through after they make the statement "I'll tip you in the app." It's used as a example of another pax that said the same but never did tip.


----------



## IERide

MoreTips said:


> Read the entire message...


Meh...


----------



## goneubering

jfinks said:


> Ya everyone should tip. And the more riders the more they should tip. 4 riders for any distance should be a $1 each. 1-2 bucks for a single rider is fine for most trips. 2-3x surge trips I don't care if they tip or not.
> 
> I've had a few riders ask me about tips and I explain that most riders tip cab drivers that cost over 2 times an uber most of the time. It really is Ubers fault for getting it into riders head from the start that tips are included. This is slowly fading as I am seeing more and more tips lately.


I've now had 7 riders tell me they would tip through the app and 6 actually did.


----------



## Johnny Driver

goneubering said:


> I've now had 7 riders tell me they would tip through the app and 6 actually did.


I get one every now and then and they did but one was for .50 cents. I do get tips in the app all the time but most are not announcing the fact that they will.


----------



## goneubering

Johnny Driver said:


> I get one every now and then and they did but one was for .50 cents. I do get tips in the app all the time but most are not announcing the fact that they will.


I agree. Most people just do it. They don't talk about tipping. I've never heard of a 50 cent tip before!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


This morning, a rider told me that, and I told her that drivers automatically rate them one star because it is usually a lie. Moreover, I asked her to google that phrase: "I'll tip you in the app", and the search result came right here.

Thank you for starting this thread. I got a $20 bill (from her friend) after this post was found, plus a $5 tip in the app with five stars!


----------



## IERide

I feel bad now..
Last week a guy made a big deal about tipping me, then made a big show about showing me his empty wallet then pretending to realize he remembered that he could tip me in the app and said he would.. I gave him a 1* on the spot.. 4 days later, a whopping $2 tip showed up...
If i knew he was going to tip a whopping $2 I would have 2* him instead of 1* ..


----------



## Drew1986

I hate the new system so I just give pax ac5 star.


----------



## upyouruber

aradagebeya said:


> Every time a rider says "I'll tip you in the app".. Guess what????? I GIVE THEM A BIG 1-STAR!!!!!!!! I have played this game waaaay too long to realize 95% of them WON'T!!!!! They're just trying to not look cheap & carry favor with you so you give them a 5-star rating and they chuckle as they go on their merry way!!! People who usually tip on a regular basis NEVER say anything!!!!! They either pull out cash & tip you, or you get a big surprise later on in the app! They don't do it in a braggadocios way..
> 
> In the rare event, and i say VERY RARE EVENT that they say they will leave a tip in the app & they follow-up and do.. there is an option to adjust a riders' rating (atleast on uber) and I just send a message to support and change their ratings to 5-star.. simple!
> 
> Otherwise, try and be cheeky with me with your Tip later BS and you going home a 1-star superstar!!! Ain't nobody gonna got time for that!!!!!!! You're not gonna bullsh!t this bullsh!tter..
> 
> Thank you very much..


Yup! Had a paxhole yesterday who gave me that dreaded line a few weeks ago, gave him the benefit of the doubt and of course, no tip! Well guess what? I got his ping last night. He obviously did'nt recognize me and of course, repeated his BS "I'll tip you in the app" crap! 
Was sweet revenge to immediately 1 star the moron, especially since he gave me a 5 star rating! 'Later paxhole!!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

upyouruber said:


> Yup! Had a paxhole yesterday who gave me that dreaded line a few weeks ago, gave him the benefit of the doubt and of course, no tip! Well guess what? I got his ping last night. He obviously did'nt recognize me and of course, repeated his BS "I'll tip you in the app" crap!
> Was sweet revenge to immediately 1 star the moron, especially since he gave me a 5 star rating! 'Later paxhole!!!


I got revenge this morning too!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

upyouruber said:


> Yup! Had a paxhole yesterday who gave me that dreaded line a few weeks ago, gave him the benefit of the doubt and of course, no tip! Well guess what? I got his ping last night. He obviously did'nt recognize me and of course, repeated his BS "I'll tip you in the app" crap!
> Was sweet revenge to immediately 1 star the moron, especially since he gave me a 5 star rating! 'Later paxhole!!!


Too bad you couldn't shuffle them.


----------



## upyouruber

Disgusted Driver said:


> Too bad you couldn't shuffle them.


And then request Uber not to match you again. Hit 'em where it hurts, in the pocketbook, if you can!



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I got revenge this morning too!


It does have a feeling of redemption to it, especially when you know these jerk riders are in fact concerned about their rating.


----------

